# NYS concealed carry application



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hello all, I'm in the process of applying in nys permit. Did my saftey course and now filling out the application. I had a question...

It asks who resides with me and if they have been admitted for any kinda of mental/emotional reasons. My girlfriend who lives with me had been on a 72 hour hold back in 08-09 she said in California.

I was wondering if this may get me denied for my permit or not? Anyone know thanks in advance. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, just a guess but a judge has to approve your permit and if you are dwelling with someone who has a history, it may be a reason to deny any weapons in the household. Depends on the judge, I guess. In some counties, it’s a perfect reason to deny the permit.

My guess, and that’s all it is, you’re not going to be approved because of the background and the reason she was detained. And if there are red flag laws, even more reason you won’t get approved. Sorry but that’s my guess.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If you mention your girlfriends name on the application they will more than likely run a background check on her. The same check that they run on you.

In New York you never know? They have some of the most restrictive and asinine firearms laws in the country. My personal opinion is that you would indeed be denied. But again that's only my opinion. I don't think that anyone here could answer that accurately for you? You're probably better off contacting an attorney who is fluent in New York State firearms laws and has dealt with permit applications and denials. You could probably find one by contacting one of your state's firearms organizations such as the New York State Rifle & Pistol Association (NYSRPA). Or if New York has one their Citizens Defense League (CDL).

Since that was 11 years ago. It may be that statute of limitations laws may exempt you from mentioning that on the application?


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks guys for the feedback. Yeah I don't know exactly what the incident was. I guess she called the ambulance or something And they put her on a 72 hour hold because of something she said. I may have to give someone a call about the situation before I submit the application. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If you are going to talk to an attorney, find one in your county who knows what judge will be ruling on your application. Tell them the background. They likely know the judges feelings pro or anti gun. Every county is different and a few are pro gun, most are not and don’t think people should have a gun to begin with. Hotbed of left wing radicals. Don’t forget, they just got rid of the cash bail system so they are very anti law and order. Good luck. I fear you will need it.


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> If you are going to talk to an attorney, find one in your county who knows what judge will be ruling on your application. Tell them the background. They likely know the judges feelings pro or anti gun. Every county is different and a few are pro gun, most are not and don't think people should have a gun to begin with. Hotbed of left wing radicals. Don't forget, they just got rid of the cash bail system so they are very anti law and order. Good luck. I fear you will need it.


I hear you, I'm in Jefferson county. New judge I heard who is actually trying to make the process faster. Been hearing good things.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

All of my relationships with ladies that had issues prior ended up with her having issues in the present.
None of them IMHO were trustworthy around weapons, whether for my safety or their own.

GW


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> All of my relationships with ladies that had issues prior ended up with her having issues in the present.
> None of them IMHO were trustworthy around weapons, whether for my safety or their own.
> 
> GW


I hear ya, I mean we have been together for many years now. Having my second child with her.

I had just asked her exactly what had happened. Something along the line of she had taken a bunch of pills of some sort. Had to be hospitalized which resulted in the 72 hour hold.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Kizzer49 said:


> I hear ya, I mean we have been together for many years now. Having my second child with her.
> 
> I had just asked her exactly what had happened. Something along the line of she had taken a bunch of pills of some sort. Had to be hospitalized which resulted in the 72 hour hold.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


In that case put her on the application and let the chips fall where they will. Lie on the app. and then have to use you carry gun, and they will know all about any crap on the app.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Kizzer49 said:


> I hear you, I'm in Jefferson county. New judge I heard who is actually trying to make the process faster. Been hearing good things.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Isn't that the Watertown area? You might be ok up there. I think it's still a pretty conservative area. Like GW says, tell the truth on the app. Consequences down the road are a real problem if you don't and something comes up eventually.


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> Isn't that the Watertown area? You might be ok up there. I think it's still a pretty conservative area. Like GW says, tell the truth on the app. Consequences down the road are a real problem if you don't and something comes up eventually.


Yup, Watertown is where I hand in the application and what not. I have heard people are getting there permits in the 3 to 4 month range right now up here.

I guess I will go ahead and just be honest on the application and see what happens.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Kizzer49 said:


> Yup, Watertown is where I hand in the application and what not. I have heard people are getting there permits in the 3 to 4 month range right now up here.
> 
> I guess I will go ahead and just be honest on the application and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


The approvals are county approved. You might be alright.
Break up with her until the application is filled out,

They'll find out about arrests, misdemeanors, felonies.
Don't think they would have access to an episode that wasn't criminal.
Unless their was further treatment with an official diagnosis you shouldn't have to diagnose the issue yourself. You're not a Dr, good luck

Hippa privacy act


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

She wasnt hospitalized for mental issues,she was hospitalized for an overdose.Anytime someone od's they hold them to make sure they didnt do it intentionally,which she didnt or they would have kept her or done follow=up treatment.I wouldnt mention anything about her episode,you do have to list her as a "family member" and they will do a background check but I doubt they will get anything about the incident since it wasnt a mental health issue and there is no reason you have any knowledge about some hospitalization from a period when you didnt even know her so they cant deny you for omitting something.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Just shut up.
She's passing through

AFS


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

AirForceShooter said:


> Just shut up.
> She's passing through
> 
> AFS


What's that supposed to mean?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Kizzer49 said:


> Yup, Watertown is where I hand in the application and what not. I have heard people are getting there permits in the 3 to 4 month range right now up here.
> 
> I guess I will go ahead and just be honest on the application and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Lol, well hand it in and maybe you can go pick up your new handgun by the time the snow is gone up there next June!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Kizzer49 said:


> Yup, Watertown is where I hand in the application and what not. I have heard people are getting there permits in the 3 to 4 month range right now up here.
> 
> I guess I will go ahead and just be honest on the application and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Well you can always move outta' New York? That will probably be one of the best decisions you could ever make. And it's not just about guns.


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

desertman said:


> Well you can always move outta' New York? That will probably be one of the best decisions you could ever make. And it's not just about guns.


I wish man, been here my whole life. It may be a option down the road though.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I did it when I was 57. Found a job in the South to hold me over to retirement at 66. Money’s not as good but there are other benefits being down here, like hardly ever any snow or below freezing temps. And you will find that there are a whole lot more restrictions on your life up there than down here. Number 1 is regarding your current issue. Down here, establish residence, file a concealed carry application at the county court house, two weeks later your permit arrives in the mail providing you are not disqualified. No gun registration, no adding a new one to your current permit, none of that bs. No license to buy ammo, no restrictions on having an AR, none of the liberal anti gun bs. And there’s probably less gun crime down here than in NY. 
Think about it.


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm still young. The snow doesn't bother me to much. But in another 5 or 10 years, once I have a bit more experience in my work. I'll say screw it And move. Lol

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Kizzer49 said:


> I'm still young. The snow doesn't bother me to much. But in another 5 or 10 years, once I have a bit more experience in my work. I'll say screw it And move. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Well, it becomes more appealing the older you get. My wife and I were born and raised in the Syracuse area. Like I said, 57 years later we decided we'd had enough of 6 months of winter every year. Sold out and went on the road for two years in an RV to figure out where we wanted to resettle. Glad we did.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Kizzer49 said:


> I'm still young. The snow doesn't bother me to much. But in another 5 or 10 years, once I have a bit more experience in my work. I'll say screw it And move. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


It's not so much the snow. Just having someone like that loathsome swine Cuomo and his ilk running the state is reason enough to leave. Maybe you can get him to cook a nice Italian dinner for you in order for you to stay? Oh that's right he already stated that those that don't think like him are not welcome there. What a f'n ass!!!


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

I agree with you guys, shitty place to be right now for sure. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> It's not so much the snow. Just having someone like that loathsome swine Cuomo and his ilk running the state is reason enough to leave. Maybe you can get him to cook a nice Italian dinner for you in order for you to stay? Oh that's right he already stated that those that don't think like him are not welcome there. What an f'n ass!!!


That is reason #2 to leave, a complete Ahole for a Governor who doesn't want anyone who doesn't believe as he does. He should be run out of office for what he did with the Safe Act, but there is too much downstate money controlling the entire state.


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

Big problem with him is his only worry is the city. There's so much more to new york than that city. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> That is reason #2 to leave, a complete Ahole for a Governor who doesn't want anyone who doesn't believe as he does. He should be run out of office for what he did with the Safe Act, but there is too much downstate money controlling the entire state.


Just looking at his ugly face is enough to want to make one wanna' puke. I think that of all the Democrat politicians he's gotta' be one of if not thee most repulsive and loathsome of them all. Oh how I can't stand that f'n swine!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Kizzer49 said:


> Big problem with him is his only worry is the city. There's so much more to new york than that city.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


That's really unfortunate for the rest of the state. But if it's any consolation California is just as bad except the landscape and weather is a lot nicer. Not that it matters, but I'd never set foot in either one of those state's. Although I was in Needles once on the way back from the Hoover Dam. As much as I'd love to take a drive up the Pacific Coast Highway I'll still stay out of that state.

Although I'm partial to Arizona, it really is a shame as California arguably has the most beautiful landscape in the entire country. I have a lot of friends that are from California and not one of them will ever go back. The Democrats have turned that state into a shit hole. They always talk with melancholy stories of how it used to be growing up there.

The Mojave Desert from the San Bernardino Mountains east into the central part of Arizona the landscape is pretty much the same until you get into the Sonoran Desert. There you'll see all of the Saguaro's which are iconic for Arizona. There are no Saguaro's in the Mojave Desert and the Mojave is a lot flatter. I've heard people comment that the Mojave Desert is like the surface of the moon.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Upstate NY is some of the prettiest landscape around........about 5 months of the year. Great boating, fishing, hunting, pretty much anything outdoors you could want. From Thanksgiving to Memorial Day it’s best to be somewhere in the Southern US. One of the snowiest areas in the Eastern US is the area off the Eastern end of Lake Ontario North of Syracuse up through and including Watertown. Lake Effect snow can pile up an inch or more an hour.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Upstate NY is some of the prettiest landscape around........about 5 months of the year. *Great boating, fishing, hunting, pretty much anything outdoors you could want.* From Thanksgiving to Memorial Day it's best to be somewhere in the Southern US. One of the snowiest areas in the Eastern US is the area off the Eastern end of Lake Ontario North of Syracuse up through and including Watertown. Lake Effect snow can pile up an inch or more an hour.


We've got all of that out here too except it's year round. Hotter than all hell during the summer though. Sorry but I'm partial to Arizona. There's no place like it on the face of the earth. You can be out in the middle of the desert and way up into the pines all within a day. In some places especially along the highway's that are cut into the side of the mountains it feels like you're flying. Same for when you go out hiking up into the pines. You can see practically forever.

The mountains, the cliffs, the canyons, the desert with it's forbidden and mysterious landscape. It's just so freakin' awesome and majestic. It's amazing that anything can survive out there, yet it's teaming with life.


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

The water part of New York
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kizzer49 (Sep 19, 2020)

Kizzer49 said:


> The water part of New York
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry that one picture is really shitty lol

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Kizzer49 said:


> Sorry that one picture is really shitty lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


We've got the Colorado River. No big ships like that though, besides it doesn't freeze over. That ship looks like an icebreaker? In Lake Havasu City you'd be hard pressed to find someone who doesn't own a power boat, you can use them year round. There's an awful lot of racing boats. However it's one of the hottest places in all of Arizona. It's almost as hot as in Death Valley CA.

In June of 1994 it reached 128 the hottest ever in the State of Arizona. Death Valley at 134 recorded the highest temperature ever. What's 6 degrees amongst friends? The hottest we've ever experienced was 118 in Wikieup, it was like walking into a furnace. A lot of people think the whole state is like this. But it all depends on the elevation. The highest point in the state is Humphrey's Peak at around 13,000 ft. The lowest point is along the Colorado River corridor where it's slightly higher than sea level.

I'll bet you don't have any palm trees in New York? That's okay we don't have those fall colors. However during the spring the desert is ablaze with color, just about everything has flowers on it.

I tried to keep these picture in order? The Colorado River is the one with the palm trees. The other is Watson Lake and the Granite Dells in Prescott AZ.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Arizona is very pretty also, but if I’m not mistaken, it seems to be starting to take on a more Left leaning perspective lately??? Better watch out or you’ll become California East before long. It happened to Upstate NY in the 60’s and 70’s, and it’s also happening in Virginia right now as a result of the overflow of bull crap from Washington, DC.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Arizona is very pretty also, but if I'm not mistaken, it seems to be starting to take on a more Left leaning perspective lately??? Better watch out or you'll become California East before long. It happened to Upstate NY in the 60's and 70's, and it's also happening in Virginia right now as a result of the overflow of bull crap from Washington, DC.


Californian's that moved here get blamed for everything that's wrong with the state. I don't find that to be warranted. At least all of the one's that I know love their adopted state and the last thing they'd want is for it to become California East. They're infuriated as to what has become of their once beautiful state.

The problem Arizona has along with most other states throughout the entire country are it's major cities which are all run by Democrats. They're a magnet for the illegal invaders, undesirables, social miscreants, organized labor, public employee's unions and radical leftists. All core constituency's of the Democrat Party. As the Republicans move out it dilutes the rural population along with their political clout within the state as they've now become the minority.

At one time California was heavily Republican. As of 2018 the state had 43.5% Democrats, 24% Republican and 27.5% unaffiliated voters. Where did all of those Republican voters go? My guess is that most of them moved out into the red state's? God only knows there are a lot of California Republicans here in Arizona. But not enough of them to offset the growth of its major cities. As of this writing Democrats have absolute power and control of almost two third's of all the major cities throughout the United States. So the question is: How long will it be before the others fall?

As much as I hate to say this but it's only a matter of time before this once great nation gets destroyed by the Democrat Party and their socialist agenda. By that time there will be no turning back. Just look at where we are today compared to what we were just a few short decades ago.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Very true. I am therefore glad Trump is pushing this current SCOTUS nomination so it can be done before anymore liberal damage takes hold. 
Biden is quite anti 2A and we need all the support on the bench we can muster. He will move to reduce gun rights any way possible if he wins.
The scary thing is that, in my opinion, the Democrats do not really care about America, but they truly care about CONTROLLING this country and the most effective way to achieve that is through removal of the electoral college and control of the popular vote and stacking the bench, and they are working towards all those goals.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Very true. I am therefore glad Trump is pushing this current SCOTUS nomination so it can be done before anymore liberal damage takes hold.
> Biden is quite anti 2A and we need all the support on the bench we can muster. He will move to reduce gun rights any way possible if he wins.
> The scary thing is that, in my opinion, the Democrats do not really care about America, but they truly care about CONTROLLING this country and the most effective way to achieve that is through removal of the electoral college and control of the popular vote and stacking the bench, and they are working towards all those goals.


You've got that right my friend.

That's why this upcoming election will be thee most important one in our lifetime. I really don't care about whether anyone hates Trump or not? It's Trump that will be shaping the courts or would they rather have that swine Biden or God forbid Harris shape the courts? If they care about the future of this country they'll get out and vote for Trump. You are indeed correct the Democrat Party does not give a rat's ass about the future of this country. All they care about is absolute power and control over our everyday lives. The only thing stopping them is Constitutional Law and our beloved 2nd Amendment.

More than likely during the next four years Breyer at age 82 will be off the bench. If Trump is reelected we'll have a chance for a 7 to 2 majority on the Supreme Court not to mention additional justices appointed to the federal courts of appeal. At least one of the justices in particular, Roberts is not a reliable vote for our side. If appointed Amy Coney Barrett would cancel out his vote. Leaving Gorsuch as the wild card. With one more justice appointed by Trump to the Supreme Court we might end up with a solidly Conservative one for at least a decade. A court that will uphold the Constitution as it was written so help them God.

Justices such as Ginsburg are activist jurists who do not believe in Constitutional Law. They feel that it is their duty to legislate from the bench by twisting the word's of the Constitution to mean something that it was never intended to be. Thereby relegating the Constitution to be as worthless as the paper it's printed on.

What really bothers the shit out of me is that half the country is so eager to relinquish their civil liberties to the hands of ruthless corrupt politicians and the justices they appoint to the bench. I just don't get it?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Because it’s the easy way out for much of the population. Look at what’s happened. Jobs are gone overseas thanks to NAFTA and ridiculous union contracts of the 70’s and 80’s, we’ve completely dumbed down public education so kids don’t know how to read or write and all a high school diploma will get you now is a job at McDonalds, trades jobs are gone and replaced by illegal under the table workers who the Dems fight tooth and nail to let come in, and there are no options for the average person anymore, no way to get ahead. Why wouldn’t they vote for anyone who will give them free healthcare, free school lunches, free housing, free food and welfare?

I fear we are doomed as a country. I hope I am old enough so I don’t see the end of it before I’m gone.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Arizona is very pretty also, but if I'm not mistaken, it seems to be starting to take on a more Left leaning perspective lately??? Better watch out or you'll become California East before long. It happened to Upstate NY in the 60's and 70's, and it's also happening in Virginia right now as a result of the overflow of bull crap from Washington, DC.


Absolutely,,There's no running away, sooner or later , coming to a theater near you.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Absolutely,,There's no running away, sooner or later , coming to a theater near you.


Unfortunately. We have too many citizens with no self respect or pride that makes them want to achieve something rather than taking the easy government handout.


----------

